# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Si te krijojme nje disk kopje te  filmit ne DVD?

## benseven11

Si fillim filmat ne DVD ne dyqan shumica jane ne disqe  mbi 4.7gb
Per te krijuar nje kopje identike te nje filmi ne DVD dhe djegur ne 
nje DVD bosh,dvd -ja bosh duhet te jete,jo 4.7 gb por dual layer,8.5gb
Qellimi i krijimit te nje kopjeje te dyte filmi ne DVD identike ne kualitet si disku origjinal i dyqanit eshte,te kesh nje kopje te filmit rezerve,ne rast se disku origjinal,demtohet,gervishet,kriset,thyet,humb,nuk lexohet...Atehere ke nje kopje rezerve te filmit ne disk tjeter.
Cfare duhet:
1.Disk bosh DVD_R dual layer(kapacitet 8.5gb.Zgjodha DVD-R pasi eshte format disku me i perhapur dhe me i njohur per djegie.Njihet pa problem nga cdo model DVD drajvi.
2.DVD Fab http://www.dvdfab.com/free.htm
Program per te bere kopjim dhe hequr mbrojtjen nga dvd-te me filma.
Shkarkimi si ne figure.
http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/ec423dc650.jpg

3.CDBurnerXP ver. 4.2.7
http://cdburnerxp.se/downloadsetup.exe
Zgjodha si program djeges CD burner XP dhe jo Nero.Anetare te ndryshem mund te kene versione te ndryshme nero-je dhe nuk mund te ndjekin tutorialin ne nje version me te ri.
Do kalojme komplet filmin nga disku dhe futim ne hard drajv.
Per kete krijojme nje dosje bosh ne desktop.
Klik i djathte ne nje zone boshe ne desktop dhe ne menu klik NEW,vazhdon klik anash ne Folder. U krijua NEW FOLDER,bosh ku do fusim komplet materialin video nga DVD-ja.
Futet Disku me Filmin ne DVD drajv. 
hapet programi DVD fab si ne figuren poshte duke shkuar ne program files dhe klikuar ne
DVD fab dhe klikuar ne skedarin exe si ne figure.

----------


## benseven11

Figurat 2,3,4 ne programin DVD Fab.

----------


## benseven11

Figurat 5,6,7.

----------


## benseven11

Figura 8,9,10...
Figura 8.Pasi kopjimi u be me sukses nga DVD Fab,programi mbyllet,nuk duhet me.
Klik ne NEW Folder ne desktp dhe do shohesh dosjet e videos te kopjuara nga disku.
Pastaj Hap CD Burner XP dhe fut nje DVD bosh,ne dvd drajv.

----------


## benseven11

vazhdohet me CD burner figurat 11,12,13.

----------


## benseven11

Figura 14 dhe figura 15.Fundi i tutorialit.
Pas djegies Disku i krijuar do shfaqe nje cilesi shume te larte te videos,njelloj si disku origjinal.
Disku kopje i krijuar mund te perdoret ne komputer,ose ne DVD Player te jashtem,home theater.

----------


## King_Arthur

benseven11 rrofsh  :buzeqeshje: 

gabime te miat kane qene kur jam munduar te kopjoj ka qene se dvd ka qene 4.7 gb .

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Gjithmon kam pyetur veten ku e gjen gjith kte vullnet qe i ben ilustrimet kaq te detajuara  :buzeqeshje: .
Si gjithmon shum i qart.

----------


## benseven11

Faleminderit.
Dy shtesa te vogla ne tutorial.
Si te gjej se cfare madhesie ne GB ka nje film ne nje DVD te blere ne dyqan?
Pasi u kopjua filmi me DVD FAB  nga disku dhe u kalua ne hard drajv(desktop ne New Folder) Shih figura 9(New Folder)
http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...98&postcount=4
Atehere behen veprimet si ne figuren poshte(New Folder Properties)
=====
Metode tjeter.Futet disku i blere ne dyqan ne dvd drajv.Pastaj klik start,klik dy here ne "my compjuter".Ne dritaren tjeter,klik i djathte ne DVD drajv dhe properties.
Aty do shfaqet madhesia e filmit qe neshumicen e rasteve eshte mbi 4.7GB.Atehere kjo kerkon qe te perdoret disk bosh me madhesi mbi 4.7gb,(disqe dual layers me kapacitet8.5gb per te bere nje kopje te filmit.
Disqet dual layers me kapacitet 8.5gb mund ti shohesh ne dyqan si DVD+R DL,ose si DVD-R DL si ne kete figure  http://www.bhphotovideo.com/images/i...345/387679.jpg
---
Disqet e kopjuara nga disqe DVD filmi origjinale do hapin filmin menjehere pasi te futen ne DVD Drajv.Por mund te ndodhe ne disa raste kur windowsi ka problemet e veta dhe filmi nuk hapet automatikisht te luaje,pasi ke futur diskun.Ne kete rast,klikohet start,klik dy here ne my computer.Ne dritaren tjeter klik i djathte ne ikonen e  DVD drajv dhe zgjedh explore(win xp),ose open(win 7).Pastaj behen veprimet si ne figuren e dyte poshte,per te luajtur filmin.

----------


## King_Arthur

benseven11 faleminderit shume per shpjegimin une marr shume filma me qera dhe jane disa qe me pelqejne shume dhe dua ti mbaj si koleksion ,por si the dhe ti filmat nuk mund ta download kollaj pasi kane mbrojtes kete e dija por puna qendronte tek dvd . une i kisha 4.7gb dhe kur dogja nje film dvd nuk punonte kjo do te thote qe filmi ka qene me i madh .pasi keto dvd kane dhe reklama filmash te tjere perpara .

nje pyetje si mund tja heq reklamat filmave ? (ne rastin kur une dua te burn nje film po e dua vetem filmin dhe jo reklamat )

----------


## benseven11

> benseven11 faleminderit shume per shpjegimin une marr shume filma me qera dhe jane disa qe me pelqejne shume dhe dua ti mbaj si koleksion ,por si the dhe ti filmat nuk mund ta download kollaj pasi kane mbrojtes kete e dija por puna qendronte tek dvd . une i kisha 4.7gb dhe kur dogja nje film dvd nuk punonte kjo do te thote qe filmi ka qene me i madh .pasi keto dvd kane dhe reklama filmash te tjere perpara .
> 
> nje pyetje si mund tja heq reklamat filmave ? (ne rastin kur une dua te burn nje film po e dua vetem filmin dhe jo reklamat )


Pasi ke kaluar filmin nga DVD-ja ne desktop,ne Newfolder behen veprimet si nefigurat 1,2,3.I gjen ku jane sipas figurave me poshte dhe i heq.
Skedaret e ngelur pastaj i djeg me XP burner.
Kur te futesh diskun e djegur filmi do filloje menjehere.
Sic e  ke pare vete ne menune e filmit ne disk  ka shume artikuj si me poshte:
Play movie -Luaj Filmin
Scene selection-Zgjedhje e skenave
Special features-Ketu perfshihen,reklama,intervista me aktore producente,etj.
Language-Disku te lejon te zgjedhesh nje gjuhe tjeter dhe titratet do shfaqen ne film
Deleted scenes:-Nje artikull tjeter ne menu qe ka skena(videoklipe) te hequra nga filmi nga editoret e studios.Skenat e hequra mund ti gjesh vetem ne DVD
qe kane version te filmit te pa prere(uncut version) Por kur luan filmin ne dvd player keto skena nuk i shikon.ne kompjuter.Mund ti shikosh skenat e hequra nga studio duke i bere hak diskut si ne kete tutorial.
Te  struktura e skedareve figura 3 poshte skedaret e filmit ne katrore jeshile jane 1 gb(1miljon kb) sejcili.Aty jane 5 skedare te tille dmth gjithe filmi pa reklama.skena te prera eshte eshte diku mbi 5 GB,te pakten ne diskun e filmit ne tutorial.Ne disqe filmash te tjere mund te jete me shume se 5 gb.A mund ta djegesh kete film me nero ne disk 4.7?Jo pasi,nuk ka hapesire te mjaftushme ne diskun 4.7.Neroja
do jape mesazh gabimi per mungese hapesire ne diskun bosh 4.7gb.
Mund ta djegesh nje film mbi 5 gb ne disk 4.7 gb vetem duke i bere me pare nje encodim dhe ulur vlerat e bitrate per audio dhe video zvogeluar kornizen e filmit
frame lartesi dhe gjeresi dhe ndryshuar video kodekun.Kjo con ne marrjen e nje videoje ne madhesi nen 4.7 gb qe mund te digjet ne disk 4.7gb,por cilesia e videos mund te jete 70%,60%,50% e cilesise se videos origjinale ne disk.
Gjithmone ulja ne madhesi ne GB e nje filmi me ane te enkodimit,jep si pasoje uljen e cilesise se videos.
Per te ruajtur cilesine sic e ka videoja origjinale ne disk,djegia e filmit duhet bere gjithmone ne disk 8.5 DL.

----------


## King_Arthur

shume faleminderit per shpjegimet  :buzeqeshje:  i ke pasqyruar qarte .

----------


## mihalis

Po kur filmin e ke te downloduar ne version .avi ose .xvid?

----------

